# Dry and fuzzy pics of Vernon



## jdomep (Sep 21, 2005)

I am so smitten




!






I think I can - I think I can!
















Okay that's enough for now LOL


----------



## Miss_Fortune (Sep 21, 2005)

OH! LOOK AT THOSE EARS!

Hes adorable!


----------



## justjinx (Sep 21, 2005)

what a cutie-pie! jennifer


----------



## littlehorse2 (Sep 21, 2005)

He's sooooo cute!! I love action pictures.

Christy


----------



## Stacyf (Sep 21, 2005)

What a cutie!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 21, 2005)

One more "awwww" - he's definitely cute. Love those pix.


----------



## runamuk (Sep 21, 2005)

OHHHH that is way to cute......how could you possibly do anything other than play with him


----------



## hairicane (Sep 21, 2005)

AWWWWWW!!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Sep 21, 2005)

OMG he is just too too precious! SHAWNA!!!!!!!! LOOK! think about Wylie in 3 yrs.....


----------



## Little Wee Horse Farm (Sep 21, 2005)

Oh, he's soooooooooooooo cute! I'm smitten too!


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Sep 21, 2005)

is he 4 sale


----------



## minimule (Sep 21, 2005)

He is adorable!!!!!! Yes, it is very hard to NOT spend all day playing with these longear babies. Believe me....I KNOW













> think about Wylie in 3 yrs.





> But she can't. She is a mule, sterile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trinity_Acres (Sep 22, 2005)

OH HOW AWESOME!!! What a cutie. Congrats!!!!





Janine


----------



## luvmycritters (Sep 22, 2005)

He's adorable, love his coloring too! Don't you just wanna hug him up!!


----------



## Shari (Sep 23, 2005)

He is adorable!!!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Sep 24, 2005)

VERY CUTE!


----------



## StarWish (Sep 24, 2005)

Lucky YOU!!! LOL at the pics...thanks for the fun of seeing your new baby!





StarWish/Colleen


----------

